# Mazzer Doser Modifications



## fatboyslim

WARNING...it is very easy to break various parts of the doser when attempting to modify.

Be sure to read this first if you intend to take the bottom sweeper vane out.

My mod involves removing most of the components of the sweeping vanes and dosing sector and only using the lower sweeper to actually sweep the coffee out.

There is a very small clearance from these vanes to the bottom of the doser where coffee gets left behind.

I took the lower sweeper vane out following the instructions above and attached very small strips of plastic to each vane to make up for that little clearance between vane and bottom of doser.

Then stuck a suitably sized object in the middle to cover up the central circle (not a perfect fit but does the job...).

1. Remove most of the sweeper unit. All this is no longer needed










2. Modify lower sweeper as described above. Note very small pieces of plastic on each vane....(almost notice where I cracked the dosing chute by applying too much force with pliers. Be very careful not to make my mistake).










Top down view including coffee.










Same picture after 2 'thwacks' on the thwacker. Almost no coffee is left behind.










Works great so far. Just a note that if the bolt isn't unscrewing easily, try applying a tiny amount of WD-40 and try again. Then clean thoroughly.

Comments, thoughts, criticisms? This doser compared to the completely unmodified one I tried using at Extract yesterday is insane. Could probably still do with a chute mod though.

I also use a small piece of card attached to the doser lid as a deflector to make up for the lack of the dosing sector. Can post pictures if necessary.


----------



## MikeHag

The clean sweep looks great. Not clear regarding why the sector thing needs to be removed ... is it not possible to just fit the plastic bits and then refit all the standard parts on top?

Any more info/photos of the plastic bits performing the sweep?

Cheers for this!


----------



## fatboyslim

Why would you refit all standard parts? From my understanding the dosing sector only comes into play when the doser is nearly half full and cuts through the mountain of coffee to deliver the desired dose.

The dosing sector/metal plate does prevent some coffee flying straight out of the chute but the deflector solves this as well as dropping the coffee neatly into each sector. For single dose grinding you tend to thwhack constantly till no grinds remain so I find the standard parts unnecessary.

When disassembling, I found a lot of compacted grounds in the main sweeper unit (standard parts) that clearly get stuck in there and could cause stale coffee (admittedly only a small amount) to fall into your fresh stuff.

I just find it much easier to get close to the full dose with basically no retention (after swiping grounds from grinding chamber chute). Also the gap between the top angular star and the middle star (with the dosing sector inbetween) was annoying me.

Just made the whole thing more simple and so less time is spent brushing the doser with your grinds brush. I'll try to get a video up during a dosing session but not sure when that'll be.

The plastic bits are just small rectangles of plastic from a yogurt pot that protrude downwards from the lower vane by about 2-3mm.


----------



## lookseehear

Looks great! I didn't realise the top bit of the 'star' came off with the two screws until I saw you'd taken it off. Ive taken that part off mine now and am much happier, as previously grounds would go into the gap between the top 'star' and bottom 'star'.

I'm also going to fashion something to go on top of it like your orange plastic thing as it looks pretty neat.

Here's a picture of my sweeper extensions. Ive posted it before but doesn't hurt to post it again!










I've tried to take a video of the grinding and dosing process a couple of times with my phone and struggled (two hands grinding leaves no hands for the camera!) I'll try and find my iPhone tripod thing and give it another go.


----------



## garydyke1

What type of nail did you use to hammer the pin out?

Everything Ive tried just bends and/or gets wedged in

frustrated.com!


----------



## MikeHag

I use one of those precision screwdrivers that computer peeps use... 2.5mm dia maybe. A good whack.

Just wait til you try to get the bolt loose!! I currently have a ratchet socket set on order for that job.


----------



## tribs

Nice.

I still need to clean out my doser, but am keen to do so as doserless has distinct disadvantages such as clumping and poor distribution.

How have you attached the vane extensions and what materials have you used?

So you have fashioned a deflector attached to the lid. I presume you have removed the finger guard. I'd be interested to see a photo.

I have seen some smart looking central covers, but I wonder whether it's worth the bother. I imagine the chute still needs sweeping out so it would only take a second to sweep to the central area at the same time. Mind you, once it's done ...


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> What type of nail did you use to hammer the pin out?
> 
> Everything Ive tried just bends and/or gets wedged in
> 
> frustrated.com!


Used any nail that fits in the hole, stuck it in the top and hammered gently till pin protrudes from gold cam nut and used pliers to pull it out.

Vane extensions are thin strips of plastic stuck down with double sided tape. Finger guard definitely removed, piece of cardboard stuck to lid with double sided tape acts as deflector.

Only place that needs a brush is the grinding chamber chute and a token gesture sweep round the doser rather than several seconds of brushing the doser.

I'll get a picture and/or videos up soon.


----------



## garydyke1

woohoo, I got the roll-pin out and used my mega strength to get the bolt un-done.

Ive had the whole grinder in pieces, sorted the electrics out and had a good nosey inside.

Enough for today!


----------



## garydyke1

What the next mod Mark? Schnozz or Elvin , or, putty filled and smoothed ? Rounding or pointing the tops of the vanes would be cool, so no grounds settle there. Little flush caps for the screws? In place of your orange lid thing , I might source a model airplane spinner!


----------



## 7tenths

Nice mod. I'm going to rip the doser off my jolly completely. I have a friend who is going to make a stainless plate & chute, although there will probably then be a lot of guess work as to how long to run the motor for to get 14 & 20g







......some kind of electronic switch timer maybe.....


----------



## lookseehear

I've been busy today!

I realised that a plastic Tupperware thing that I had lying around is a similar size to the doser, so I drilled a few holes, trimmed a few bits off and added a piece of aluminium U shape tube to complete my basic doserless mod. Definitely needs some work but here's a few pics and a quick vid - pretty clumpy!


----------



## fatboyslim

Very nice effort Luke! I think you are only a few declumping attachments away from a pretty nice doserless mod.

Looks like you could make the angle steeper and make the hole at the bottom a bit bigger? Then you could add a small wire screen to atttempt to declump?

How much coffee do you lose over the sides of your aluminium chute?


----------



## garydyke1

Looks like what my mini-e used to throw out, hence me adopting a rapidly-brush-the-grinds-as-they-fall-out-the-chute technique..onto a metal 'shaker ball' which I would spin and de-clump the grinds...... The burrs need to be 83mm and very fast spinning to declump - you need a Major-e or Royal-e

all this lead me to the doser which I now wouldnt do without!


----------



## fatboyslim

I can produce almost clump free on my SJ but admittedly this is using the doser. After having fitted the elvinator mod (funnel sticking out of doser), I'm much happier with the distribution and doser in general.

Its still hard getting consistent dose with a doser though (ironically). Grind on demand is definitely the future.

Gary are you suggesting a Major or Royal as a minimum requirement for low-volume home espresso?

Basically an entry level grinder for the financially endowed?


----------



## lookseehear

I think that once I've made it fit a bit better I'll start on de-clumping tactics. I think I'm going to try what this guy did at home barista: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-super-jolly-doserless-modification-t34-40.html ie add a moveable wire static reducing mesh over the chute. If that doesn't work then I might try adding something at the bottom of the 'slide'.

At the moment quite a lot of grounds go over the edge but when the aluminium slide fits a bit better I don't think it'll be that bad. I'm really impressed with how the grounds aren't sticking to the aluminium at all.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I can produce almost clump free on my SJ but admittedly this is using the doser. After having fitted the elvinator mod (funnel sticking out of doser), I'm much happier with the distribution and doser in general.
> 
> Its still hard getting consistent dose with a doser though (ironically). Grind on demand is definitely the future.
> 
> Gary are you suggesting a Major or Royal as a minimum requirement for low-volume home espresso?
> 
> Basically an entry level grinder for the financially endowed?


Not really but if the focus is Mazzer-doserless = the SJ-e videos versus Major-e videos I've seen basically show clumps versus none clumps. I think this is due to 64mm v 83mm burrs.

A doser will obviously de-clump most grinds from most grinders


----------



## lookseehear

So the doser is back on - perhaps for good. I tidied up my doserless mod a bit but I couldn't get away from the clumps. I've changed my dosing 'snout' from a schectermatic to an elvinator which I think is better for accurate dosing and less mess (but harder to fit).


----------



## garydyke1

For anyone keeping their doser but removing the upper doser vane - try modding one of these

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/anfim-hopper-protection-cone/p960


----------



## lookseehear

Do you think it would be big enough? Also wouldn't you have to cut the central screw down? I'm tempted to do this but the spares are all so expensive that if I ever wanted to return it to stock it would cost a bomb - all the mods I've done so far are reversible.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Do you think it would be big enough? Also wouldn't you have to cut the central screw down? I'm tempted to do this but the spares are all so expensive that if I ever wanted to return it to stock it would cost a bomb - all the mods I've done so far are reversible.


got to be worth go. You'd just need a standard screw like this from a hardware store http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-doser-regulator-screw/p427 but a bit shorter and no need for the thread on the top


----------



## garydyke1

As an update the Anfim 'cone' fits the bottom of a Mazzer Doser perfectly, the screw isnt too long : ) Just needs the insides trimming out with a blade and the extensions down the sides removing. Will provide pics when complete


----------



## lookseehear

I might have to order one on seeing the pics.


----------



## fatboyslim

which pics?


----------



## lookseehear

I mean when I see the pics I might have to order one!


----------



## garydyke1

OK Couple of pics. I wanted the cone a little higher in the (huge) doser so my little brush can reach for removing grinds easier, so I found some plastic lids which are the same size and drilled a threads into them and screwed them on underneath.


----------



## pendragoncs

Out of interest what were those lids off as size wise they look spot on.

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Out of interest what were those lids off as size wise they look spot on.
> 
> Jason


I had some mini protein powder sample tubs from a few years ago, I knew one day they would come in handy , lol


----------



## pendragoncs

Ah....not something i have lying around.

Out of interest....and i get the impression your an ebay pro. But theres a Royal Grinds tray up at the moment.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-robur-royal-etc-tray-brand-new?item=200768797515&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8990079964831060754

Can't see them getting much interest so a silly offer might get it for you.

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Ah....not something i have lying around.
> 
> Out of interest....and i get the impression your an ebay pro. But theres a Royal Grinds tray up at the moment.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-robur-royal-etc-tray-brand-new?item=200768797515&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8990079964831060754
> 
> Can't see them getting much interest so a silly offer might get it for you.
> 
> Jason


Cheers for the tip.

Yeah , Ill measure the lids later , I have a feeling they are 58mm .....like a lot of things in the coffee world!


----------



## lookseehear

My modifications are ongoing! I'm moulding a chute thing for the doser from epoxy resin stuff like this guy did: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/modding-mazzer-2-5-t19032.html

I wrapped it in a bit of cling film before pushing it into the hole so that I could remove it once set:










It fits pretty snug:



















I just need to drill a hole through it and sand it nice and smooth. I'm glad I made it removable though, I'd be pretty pissed off if I messed up the drilling and ended up having to buy a new doser.


----------



## pendragoncs

How much of that stuff did you need? Is it just like epozy putty you get from DIY shops?

Mmmm might be my next project with me new Dremel.

Is suppose this might do the trick.....http://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/products-Milliput-Silver-Grey-Two-Part-Epoxy-Putty_16692.htm

Re that link.....If thats suitable theres a seller on ebay doing it for half the price and in other colours.


----------



## lookseehear

I wasn't really Sure what to get so I just bought the same stuff the guy on HB did for about a tenner (session saver). Seems to dry pretty solid.


----------



## lookseehear

So I finished the mod and added the black plastic cone thing that Gary recommended. I'm quite pleased although I might widen the opening a little on the moulded part:


----------



## fatboyslim

Nice Mods! Did you have to drill a hole in the anfim cap thing?

Can't get away from the fact that dosers were not meant for single usage operation (especially the Mazzer doser that doesn't sweep clean and retains a worrying amount unmodified).

The more I use the SJ the more I want to make a doserless mod. I spent an hour with my doser in pieces today trying to fit a funnel inside the doser.

Actually managed to make a tube that fits next to grinding chamber chute and feeds right into the doser chute (similar to yours Luke). Absolutely zero retention of grounds during initial testing.

Serious potential but it looks awful. I'd probably have to black out the doser windows and keep the lid on but it'd be a grind on demand setup









Will post pics if anything comes of it.


----------



## pendragoncs

fatboyslim said:


> Nice Mods! Did you have to drill a hole in the anfim cap thing?


I'm part way through my mods.....i think lookseehear probably drilled a hole in his. Gary's original version just had it sat(bluetacked) on top of the doser screw but sat of top of 2 58mm lids that were threaded on the screw. Looks very neat.

I've got the cone cap but have been looking something to use under it......well who new so many cans and sprays in the garage have 58mm black lids. Got a couple to cut up tomorrow and will see what they look like.

Have to say my sweeper mod dose a very nice job of getting those grinds......just used some black electricians tape.....a third folded over and the rest allowing it to be attached.


----------



## garydyke1

this Epoxy solution is something I've been thinking about , played with a few paper cones to determine optimal port exit size. It's about5mm less than the schectermatic, similar grind pile to an anfim.

Well happy with my cone solution . Luke thanks for the inspiration


----------



## lookseehear

@Mark - for the anfim cone I dremelled out the bits inside so as just to leave the cone then I drilled a hole in the top just smaller than the thread on the central screw. With a bit of twisting the plastic cone now sort of has a thread on it and fits nice and securely. Would love to see a pic of your bodged doserless conversion. Are you using an anti static screen? I found that without one I was getting a lot of clumps. I might do some more experimentation in the future with it though.

@pendragon - I wouldn't worry too much about having a lid underneath, although garys does look pretty 'stock' with the black lids underneath.

@gary - I took the epoxy bit out for the moment. I had another watch of the vid that guy with the Mazzer Major did to show his mods and the exit chute is a bit bigger and his seems to sweep more smoothly. I have an exam tomorrow so going to leave it for a few days probably now!

I just wish that Mazzer had made the exit chute from the burrs a bit steeper so the coffee didn't build up in there. I'm only having a couple of shots a day at the moment and don't really want to waste 4g per shot purging the old grounds out so sweeping the chute is the only option!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

If there was ever a better advert to keep my Anfim i am yet to see it, seriously though, fair play to your dedication to get things right


----------



## lookseehear

My only concern with the anfim is that I've heard they can hold up to 7g in the chute between the burrs and the hopper. Fine if you're making a lot of shots but not ideal for at home.

It's a shame the market is so small for powerful single dosing grinders for the home but with commercial size burrs. The Versalab seems to come the closest to getting it right - or maybe the OE Pharos!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Chute is massive and the supplied brush more than enough to get them out







Grinding chamber also retains grounds too but I couldn't downgrade, now possibly electronic doser less Robur or something would be my only other option


----------



## Spazbarista

Does anybody else find that the first two pulls of the lever dump the coffee centrally but the third pull throws to the left?

I just angle the portafilter down and to the left on the third pull of the doser lever. Works every time and dumps the coffee in the middle. The two things that I find a pain with the Mazzer are the vanes not sweeping clean (too lazy to do the mod), and the retention of grinds in the exit chute from the burrs. A bit of a pain in a domestic setting.


----------



## lookseehear

Expobarista said:


> Does anybody else find that the first two pulls of the lever dump the coffee centrally but the third pull throws to the left?
> 
> I just angle the portafilter down and to the left on the third pull of the doser lever. Works every time and dumps the coffee in the middle. The two things that I find a pain with the Mazzer are the vanes not sweeping clean (too lazy to do the mod), and the retention of grinds in the exit chute from the burrs. A bit of a pain in a domestic setting.


Not something I've noticed. I think you should do the mod though - the clean sweeping is great.

I think I'll probably end up with a compak k10 at some point. The doser looks pretty good and they're supposed to be pretty much the ultimate single dosing grinder. They get a lot of love on home barista.

Not many suppliers in the uk though.


----------



## fatboyslim

Luke, Expo I actually removed my sweeper mod and also the bottom shim that sits under the lower sweeper vane.

It definitely sweeps cleaner than before mod but not as good as with mod but I was finding non of my bits of plastic stayed on very long (in terms of months) or if they did they retained a certain amount of coffee.

Just requires an extra second with the brush now.

I actually like how my doser distributes using the schnozzer mod but it does require vigorous thwacks.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Luke, Expo I actually removed my sweeper mod and also the bottom shim that sits under the lower sweeper vane.
> 
> It definitely sweeps cleaner than before mod but not as good as with mod but I was finding non of my bits of plastic stayed on very long (in terms of months) or if they did they retained a certain amount of coffee.
> 
> Just requires an extra second with the brush now.
> 
> I actually like how my doser distributes using the schnozzer mod but it does require vigorous thwacks.


I removed that Shim too, no sweeper mod needed.

The schnozzer mod is ok but I find being a little more aggressive with the taper in , about 5mm gives a better central pile of grinds akin to what was on display from anfim in WBC. Couple of tap downs and a tamp. Even in VSTs a great pour


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> How much of that stuff did you need? Is it just like epozy putty you get from DIY shops?
> 
> Mmmm might be my next project with me new Dremel.
> 
> Is suppose this might do the trick.....http://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/products-Milliput-Silver-Grey-Two-Part-Epoxy-Putty_16692.htm
> 
> Re that link.....If thats suitable theres a seller on ebay doing it for half the price and in other colours.


I recon Milliput in black would look cool, and would hide coffee stains!


----------



## lookseehear

@Mark and Gary. When I tried taking the washer/shim out from my super jolly it made a hell of a noise as the vanes scraped against the bottom of the Doser chamber. Doesn't yours?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> @Mark and Gary. When I tried taking the washer/shim out from my super jolly it made a hell of a noise as the vanes scraped against the bottom of the Doser chamber. Doesn't yours?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nope! Roy silent in that respect


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Nope! Roy silent in that respect


Do the vanes actually slide across the bottom when you pull the paddle or are they just above.


----------



## fatboyslim

With that washer removed, there is a tiny weeney space between bottom of doser and bottom of vanes. Certainly not noisy. Maybe your gold spring thing isn't as springy as it should be ?


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Do the vanes actually slide across the bottom when you pull the paddle or are they just above.


probably 0.3-0.5mm gap


----------



## pendragoncs

As G said on mine as well there would be a small gap.

I think others didn't get on with them but ive still got the original sweeper mods on mine and they've given no sign of falling of or moving as others found. Not sure if it made a difference but instead if using a bit of plasting taped on i've use a small section of quality electricians tape folded to leave a 1/3 rd of the sticky side exposed to allow it to be attached and the remained then forms the sweeper.


----------



## garydyke1

I tried the tape sweeper mods but got quickly frustated with keeping it clean, thus the shim came out and everything can be brushed / hoovered easiliy


----------



## lookseehear

Hmm, maybe that's the problem, I think I may have taken the spring out! I'll put it back in 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Have you got the 27kg beast yet?


----------



## lookseehear

Not until Tuesday - cant wait!


----------



## garydyke1

I remember the hours I spent with it in parts and cleaned every tiny remnance of its previous owner(s) off ...

Then the first shot I made with it was lush (without dialling in)...way more caramels and chocs , clear and separated from the fruits and acidity. 83mm/900RPM is better than 64mm/1600, well for my palate anyway !


----------



## bronc

I'm using the Shnozzola but the grinds still end up on the left part of the basket in the portafilter. I tried to make the lower end narrower but then the funnel becomes narrower than the hole in the doser. Any solutions that I can execute just using a printer and paper?


----------



## garydyke1

I made one out of paper (did a few different angles to find best distribution) and gaffer tape


----------



## bronc

My problem is exactly with the angles. Can't find the ones which make the lower end narrow enough but yet don't make the funnel to small so that grinds get stuck around it.


----------



## Wobin19

View attachment 3537


I just did something similar, I used a spoon from a tub of protein powder and its a good fit. Brushing faff is reduced significantly. I have not made any cut outs to go over the veins, but it seems to work well. It's very easy to remove it once in while to clean out stray grinds. Used it for four or so shots, had a peak and nothing under there yet. Thanks for the idea garydyke1.


----------



## garydyke1

Go one step further and remove everything ! Only keep the lower doser vane and your protein-tub-spoon


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks for the advise. One question - I did try previously removing that cover you can see in my image in my post above, but I found that when I used the collapsable camera hood, it would blow a load of coffee straight out of the doser exit chute all over the counter, rather than into the portafilter. That plate catches it as it sits above the exit chute. I might be missing a trick here?


----------



## garydyke1

Ah I see. I dont use a collapsable hood with the royal. Just a pulse of the motor after brushing the 2-3g out of the grind path. It does fire (some of) the grinds out of the exit chute but nicely into the basket. Remember my anfim cone is sat on top of 2 x lids which raise the height and shield the exit a little

Perhaps a deflector of some kind directing grinds straight down, fixed with wire from the top of the doser, or raise your spoon a little by inserting something 58mm below it?


----------



## Wobin19

Got ya. Thanks! Will have a play at some point then. Pretty pleased now anyhow but would be great to clear even more bits and pieces where the coffee has to be brushed out.


----------



## bronc

Here is a photo of my solution to the doser problem. I've removed all parts except for the bottom vanes and I attached electrician's tape so that they can sweep the coffee grounds. I also removed the spring and inverted the bolt that holds the vanes as otherwise coffee would get stuck under it. It made my life much easier because I no longer have to brush the coffee that was getting between the lower and upper part of the vanes. After the Mazzer is done grinding I just brush the grinds out of the chute and the ones that have remained on the vanes and that's all. Works perfectly every time!

P.S. I've also installed the Schnozzola funnel.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks like a job well done !


----------



## Dave.wilton

fatboyslim said:


> WARNING...it is very easy to break various parts of the doser when attempting to modify.
> 
> Be sure to read this first if you intend to take the bottom sweeper vane out.


Interested in some of these mods but haven't dared touch it as on page one it says the above. But the link is broken! So what do you need to be aware of?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Taking the very bottom vanes needs to be done carefully to avoid breaking them.

I think the best solution is to leave only the very bottom vanes in, put some solid tape on them, or thin plastic and then cover the middle circle of the vane star with a dome of some kind or even a tall cup. This would stop grounds settling on the middle area. This way you don't need to take the bottom vanes out I believe.


----------



## Wobin19

Dave.wilton said:


> Interested in some of these mods but haven't dared touch it as on page one it says the above. But the link is broken! So what do you need to be aware of?


Google this and you will find it, no probs:

how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking

Not done it myself yet, but plan to. It looks simple to me....


----------



## Wobin19

Well, I just tried this and was not successful so far. I just cannot seem to get that bolt undone. I am a little worried about damaging the chute with so much twisting force. Here is a pic to show the tools in place. From the top, I am attempting to turning the bolt clockwise which does not seem correct... I got frustrated and tried jamming the vein with something large to spread the load but as warned against, I snapped one off. Don't go there folks! Any tips??









View attachment 3638


----------



## bronc

Mrboots2u said:


> Looks like a job well done !


Yes, I'm very happy with it. I don't know why I didn't think of it before. I actually wanted to put some tape between the lower and upper vanes so that coffee grounds don't get stuck in-between but I had overtightened the nut on top. I had to take apart the whole mechanism and used an adjustable wrench to unscrew it and then it hit me that I can remove the upper part all together. I strongly recommend this to anyone with a doser Mazzer. It only takes 5 minutes to do (if your top nut isn't overtightened as mine, lol).


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Yes, I'm very happy with it. I don't know why I didn't think of it before. I actually wanted to put some tape between the lower and upper vanes so that coffee grounds don't get stuck in-between but I had overtightened the nut on top. I had to take apart the whole mechanism and used an adjustable wrench to unscrew it and then it hit me that I can remove the upper part all together. I strongly recommend this to anyone with a doser Mazzer. It only takes 5 minutes to do (if your top nut isn't overtightened as mine, lol).


Great stuff , take a pic of the grinder with the new Shute and bits on, all in one pic, or better still a short clip ?


----------



## bronc

I will try to make a short clip but I can't promise anything because the only piece of "filming" equipment that I can use is my iPad


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> I will try to make a short clip but I can't promise anything because the only piece of "filming" equipment that I can use is my iPad


That's what I use mate,just be Interesting to see it sweep clean etc.


----------



## bronc

My problem is that I have to hold the portafilter/basket with one hand, the iPad with the second and dose with..?







Anyhow, couldn't make a video but I think the animated picture is close enough. Just forgot to take a picture with the scales under the cup but the output was 24.8gr


----------



## garydyke1

Huge relief when that bolt finally came off !


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> My problem is that I have to hold the portafilter/basket with one hand, the iPad with the second and dose with..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, couldn't make a video but I think the animated picture is close enough. Just forgot to take a picture with the scales under the cup but the output was 24.8gr


Thanks , that's cool !


----------



## bronc

To be honest I was a bit surprised by the low or even lack of grinds retention.


----------



## Wobin19

garydyke1 said:


> Huge relief when that bolt finally came off !


Tell me about it! I finally got it off. The pictures in those instructions were a little misleading. It looked like the pliers were using the flat part of the ratchet gears (like in my image) to stop it turning, which would suggest that nut was a left hand thread. It is not a left hand thread. The trick was to use some self gripping pliers to hold the ratchet and turn the nut the usual ANTICLOCKWISE to undo it.

I took the spacer out as suggested along with the sweeper mod, but have put back in the Lower part of the vein assembly for now and added my dome and deflector back in. Will see what its like tomorrow.


----------



## garydyke1

If you remove the brass spacer/washer you will find you dont need any sweeping tape - it sweeps clean


----------



## bronc

Are there any photos of this brass spacer/washer?


----------



## garydyke1

bronc said:


> Are there any photos of this brass spacer/washer?


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?sa=X&biw=1304&bih=627&tbm=isch&tbnid=O4pbdAyGozbOTM:&imgrefurl=http://clean-machine.com.au/search.php%3Fmode%3Dsearch%26page%3D31%26sort%3Dprice%26sort_direction%3D1&docid=Gai0LmI_qudkXM&itg=1&imgurl=http://cdn2.clean-machine.com.au/cm/i/ST-I.4.001_sm.jpg&w=150&h=150&ei=vkc3UuawHYSQ7AbA9IDoAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1097&vpy=138&dur=6176&hovh=120&hovw=120&tx=106&ty=87&page=1&tbnh=120&tbnw=120&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:26,s:0,i:166


----------



## Wobin19

I hope I removed the right one, mine looks like this and its not brass. eek ! Plus a picture if the latest incarnation for your viewing pleasure...

View attachment 3645
View attachment 3646


----------



## bronc

Does it now sweep everything or do some grinds remain like on your picture?


----------



## Wobin19

Thats about the extent of what I am getting now yes. To put some context to it though, what you are looking at there is such a small amount, I don't reckon it going to be any issue. It's more about less brushing faff. Anyhow, not sure I am finished yet. I am posting to show / share the journey with other rookies like me. I think others are getting cleaner results than me for some reason with same / similar mods. Not sure why yet - lets call it work in progress!


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?sa=X&biw=1304&bih=627&tbm=isch&tbnid=O4pbdAyGozbOTM:&imgrefurl=http://clean-machine.com.au/search.php%3Fmode%3Dsearch%26page%3D31%26sort%3Dprice%26sort_direction%3D1&docid=Gai0LmI_qudkXM&itg=1&imgurl=http://cdn2.clean-machine.com.au/cm/i/ST-I.4.001_sm.jpg&w=150&h=150&ei=vkc3UuawHYSQ7AbA9IDoAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1097&vpy=138&dur=6176&hovh=120&hovw=120&tx=106&ty=87&page=1&tbnh=120&tbnw=120&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:26,s:0,i:166


Now that is funny


----------



## garydyke1

Wobin19 said:


> Thats about the extent of what I am getting now yes. To put some context to it though, what you are looking at there is such a small amount, I don't reckon it going to be any issue. It's more about less brushing faff. Anyhow, not sure I am finished yet. I am posting to show / share the journey with other rookies like me. I think others are getting cleaner results than me for some reason with same / similar mods. Not sure why yet - lets call it work in progress!


Interesting. mine definately sweeps cleaner than that, although its been such a long time since I did the mods I cant remember exactly what I did to tighten it down


----------



## Wobin19

Yes, funny. Its a washer, dadaaaar!

I have got the right one out, there is only one. It sits under the lower vane assembly. That one in Gary's link is quite thick and is brass probably because its for the Royal, I have a Super Jolly, which has a shim rather than a washer. It has helped removing it, but I did need to apply a thin layer of silicone grease under the parts that slide together, to prevent the scraping noise.... Its there for a reason I guess.


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah the Royal doser is massive so makes sense some of the parts are differing sizes.

The metal on metal soon goes. ''This espresso has great minerality''


----------



## painty

Wobin19 said:


> Plus a picture if the latest incarnation for your viewing pleasure...


You've probably already mentioned it here somewhere, but can I ask what the blue object is? I just use an upturned polished stainless bathroom tumbler in my doser, but it would be good to have something fixed in place like that.


----------



## bronc

If I remember correctly he said that it's a scoop from a protein powder box.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Also garydyke1 seems to have had good success with this:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/anfim-hopper-protection-cone

see page 3 post number 26

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6005-Mazzer-Doser-Modifications/page3


----------



## Dave.wilton

garydyke1 also seems to have had success using this: http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/anfim-hopper-protection-cone

see page 3 post number 26


----------



## GS11

Wich sj's have the electrics in the doser?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Super jolly automatic does.


----------



## Wobin19

bronc said:


> If I remember correctly he said that it's a scoop from a protein powder box.


Yep, that's the one. Not the prettiest thing, but its out of view so who cares.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I took the top vein off mine tonight. Much easier to sweep out. I left the cover plate on though because of the lens cap hopper I use. Also have some card board in between the veins to improve sweep that coffee chap put in.


----------



## Wobin19

Dave.wilton said:


> I took the top vein off mine tonight. Much easier to sweep out. I left the cover plate on though because of the lens cap hopper I use. Also have some card board in between the veins to improve sweep that coffee chap put in.


I put the sweeper mods back in today as well as that washer under the lower vein as it was not sweeping as clean as I would like. It's spot on now. Basically its the same as yours Dave W, except I have the dome on nut of the nut in the centre. Sweeping is a doddle now. Took a while, but got there in the end! Thanks to all contributors to this thread, its been invaluable.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Wobin19 said:


> Basically its the same as yours Dave W, except I have the dome on nut of the nut in the centre.>


I'm still on the look out for a dome as this would definitely make it a lot easier


----------



## GS11

what diameter approx does the dome need to be?

cheers


----------



## Wobin19

No idea what the best size is, but mine is 52mm diameter if that helps. As I said earlier, mine is just a doctored plastic spoon.


----------



## bronc

I remember seeing a photo of a portafilter resting fork that's been cut out for use with a naked portafilter but I can't find it any more. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MooMaa

lookseehear said:


> My modifications are ongoing! I'm moulding a chute thing for the doser from epoxy resin stuff like this guy did: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/modding-mazzer-2-5-t19032.html
> 
> I wrapped it in a bit of cling film before pushing it into the hole so that I could remove it once set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits pretty snug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to drill a hole through it and sand it nice and smooth. I'm glad I made it removable though, I'd be pretty pissed off if I messed up the drilling and ended up having to buy a new doser.


I know this an old thread, but I did this mod a couple of weeks ago, using milliput and it is fantastic, no grinds being thrown about just a nice cone shaped pile in the middle of the PF, also did the anfim cone mod post 26 as I had one lying around and do prefer it to the cocktail shaker (if only as I have a black major and you cant see it in the doser window) and with the sweeper mod I am getting zero retention. Thanx to lookseehear and garydyke1 for the info.


----------

